# drill bits



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, What make or type of 0.5mm drill bits to order that will drill though brass tubing, etc, a while back I bought at a boot sale a box containing an ECLIPSE pin chuck along with 3x0.5mm drill bits (made in Sheffield) they were alright for drilling though brass tubing ect but the three of them has since met their end, I bought a box of ten online they are alright for drilling wood or plastic but no good for drilling brass, so I bought 5 titanium coated o.5mm drill bits at £1-20 each, and they are useless they will not even drill through plasticard let alone brass, so as not to waste any more money any suggestions will be appreciated.
Regards, Gretaston.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Try Mainly Trains, Squires Tools or Eileen's Emporium as 3 traders I've used in the past, Gretaston.

Only downside is postage, unless you can <ahem> 'stock up' on other stuff to get free postage, certainly with Dave Cleal at Mainly Trains.

A quick search with your favoured search engine should get the URLs

Hope this helps
Mark


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Check what grade of brass you have, some grades are bloody hard, and drill should have 118 degree included angle point..for drills that size ? try solid carbide..


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tracy Tools have served me well http://www.tracytools.com/ but are you absolutely sure the pin chuck is central to the arbour - I have been caught out with that before.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

G0SLP said:


> Try Mainly Trains, Squires Tools or Eileen's Emporium as 3 traders I've used in the past, Gretaston.
> 
> Only downside is postage, unless you can <ahem> 'stock up' on other stuff to get free postage, certainly with Dave Cleal at Mainly Trains.
> 
> ...


Eileen's Emporium attend a number of finescale model railway shows each year, worth seeking them out at one near home perhaps ...
Andy


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

You could always try making your own. In small and special sizes it is something not too difficult to achieve.

Take a piece of pivot steel the size you need or a little larger(from horological suppliers) .
Grind two symmetrical flats at the working end. 
Shape the tip anyway that suits the material you wish to drill - the angle and rake are your choice but soft machining brass may not need any rake.
Harden and temper to suit, try to leave the tip hard.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*drill bits.*

Sorted, I have overcome the snag by putting a fine point on a auto centre punch depressing twice then offering up the drill that drills the hole required.
Thank you all for your replies.
Regards, Gretaston


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

gretaston said:


> Sorted, I have overcome the snag by putting a fine point on a auto centre punch depressing twice then offering up the drill that drills the hole required.
> Thank you all for your replies.
> Regards, Gretaston


Should you have ongoing problems, these might offer a solution. I have had great success with Cobalt drills with slow speed and higher pressure. They also last significantly longer.

Regards/.

http://www.foredom.net/cobaltstepdrills-2.aspx


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

*drills*

Thanks Nav, I have listed the website should I have need to contact
them in the future.
Regards,
Gretaston.


----------

